# Transfer huge amount of data



## pvish (May 27, 2011)

I want to trasnsfer huge amount of data(more than 250 gb) from my cousins 2 PC's(laptop n desktop) into my laptop.Can anyone suggest me the easiest way for the same.?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 27, 2011)

1)  get a Cat5 cable and connect   b/w 2 Pc  ,99.99% modern pc's have Ethernet port [cat 5 = ethernet cable /cable we use to connect ROuter to NIC slot on pc]
2) Give a IP address to PC 1  
3) Give IP add to PC2
3)since both pc is under same workgroup(mostly "WORKGROUP"
a) Share a Drive on ur Laptop 
b ) open ur friends PC>Copy the files u want > Go to my computer>Network place>Select ur PC from list> (Enter username and password )
ur shared drive will b shown >Paste it


edit 

added a external guide link 

*www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-ways-to-transfer-files-from-one-computer-to-another/


----------



## pvish (May 27, 2011)

Thanx for the reply.
Can i transfer that data via usb port? 
Is there such kind of method available.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 27, 2011)

pvish said:


> Thanx for the reply.
> Can i transfer that data via usb port?
> Is there such kind of method available.




yes 

Belkin : USB 2.0 File Transfer Cable ( i personally nvr used usb to usb data cable , so cant explain in details


----------



## khmadhu (May 27, 2011)

best way is take out u r friend's Desktop hard disk and connect to u r PC directly..  and laptop data u have to share through network as  Rajesh345  suggested. by this way u can reduce half of the time in copying data..
if u use gigabit LAN , it will be much faster..


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2011)

simple way would be connect them with the Ethernet cable and install ip messenger on all three(its few kbs)...and transfer data


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2011)

I had tried the USB transfer cable. Never worked. Best is to get an external HDD.


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2011)

and use teracopy or richcopy, the regular windows copy is too slow and buggy to use with such large amounts of data.


----------

